# 2012 National Geographic Photo Contest entries



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I check out The Atlantic and Boston.com's daily photo galleries. The Atlantic today published some entries from NG's 2012 competition. The first one is fabulous:


----------



## ahMEmon (Sep 27, 2005)

oh, wow....!


----------



## julian_photo (May 4, 2006)

Well thats pretty outstanding. Also I generally love those two websites.


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

Awesome stuff.


----------

